# New Here :)



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum nice to meet you 
We would like to see a picture of you and your horse


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

welcome! Of course you will post photos?


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you both.  I'll hopefully put up a pic of my horse soon... It won't upload right now, don't know why, but then my computer has serious issues with annoying me, lol.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Hello friend! so glad you're here! Check out my horses.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## LittleAppy (Feb 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you guys!  Everyone's horses are so beautiful!
I just have a question that I'm not sure if anyone knows the answer to, but I thought I'd ask... So, I'm trying to upload a pic of my horse on her page. So I go to upload one, and I find it and click "upload", but then it takes forever to load, returns to my horse's page, and the photo isn't uploaded. I don't know if I'm doing it wrong, or maybe I have to wait a certain amount of time after joining before uploading? It could just be my computer, too, I don't know, but I thought I'd see if anyone knew why it's doing this.


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Ok, so you clicked Browse, then double-clicked your photo, then clicked upload? If you did that then I don't know why it's not showing up. Hope they do because I want to see your horse!


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Yeah, that's exactly what I did. I don't know why it's not working, either. Ah well, I'll try it again later... maybe it really is just my computer.

In the meantime, if anyone wants to see pics of my horse, go to www.aswadameera.deviantart.com/gallery - recent pics are in the folder "Destiny 2012" and older ones in "Destiny Before 2012".


----------



## Aennikay (Aug 6, 2012)

Hey  Welcome to the forum! 

Your horse is really beautiful & I really like her name 

~ Annika


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## ArabianGirl27 (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey guys, just saying that I finally got some pics up of my mare. Take a look if you want to.


----------

